# pigeon has a wierd growth



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Ifound a baby pigeon about a month ago, and she seem to be doing well, except for a small hard pea shaped sized lump protruding from her crop. Not sure what it is, possibly a tumor??? Kinda worried, she is still being fed peas by hand, twice a day, 50 at a time because I am trying to wean her. It almost looks like a pea has come throgh her crop it's the wierdest thing, other then that her balace seems fine and her eyes are clear...any ideas thanks a lot.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you take a picture of it?

What color is it? Is it growing?

Have you looked inside the beak, do you see any lesions of any kind?
It should be pink.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Jello, 
Please do not wean baby if it has health problems. This will additionally stress it and worsen the situation. Post the picture of the baby and growth.


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't have a way to post a pic of her growth...It looks like a pea has pushed through her crop, it is a hard flesh coloured pea, and as for weaning, I have only been trying too, she is atleast 2 months old and refuses to eat on her own, so I will put her back up to four feedings a day, but I am not sure what to do about her growth. I would take her to a vet but I doubt they would even look at her, and I know that they wouldn't be able to return her to me.


sorry fogot to add, she has no lesions in her beak, it is completely pink


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It does sound like canker and if she were in my care I would treat her for such. You can't always see canker in the mouth and throat.
Here's a like for metronidazole at a good price. If you order it, we can help you with dosing.

http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Zole-Metronidazole-250-Tabs/dp/B0002YFA0E


----------



## Jello (Oct 21, 2009)

Oddly enough, last night when I logged off of the site, I went to feed/ check my litttle pal, and the growth thing was hanging and eventuially fell off. Really wierd. I kept it it looks like a small calcified flesh ball. It left a small crater like wound on her crop, not very deep where it was. I am putting a mix of polysporin and an antifungal cream on it.
Any ideas, or has any one had a similar experience, she has also been very shakey lately, her balances is ok, but she trembles.


----------

